# Misc BC videos



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I was thinking of calling it Misc Shore videos but there'll be some road trips happening this year

Started off with some rides on Pipeline on the Rocky Mountain Altitude 29er in mid March as there was a bit of a warming trend causing snow to melt off the trails - conditions were very nice






Pipeline, North Vancouver - RM Altitude 29er from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

Got out to Fromme and rode the Norco LT 6.1






Shore hodgepodge from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

Took a bit of a break from riding as more snow fell in the mountains and didn't get back again riding till mid April

Couple of days ago also on the Shore on the Norco LT 6.1






More wet and wild Norco LT 6.1 - April 22, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

wow those videos are awesome, that is why i wanna move to Canada.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Rode Kill Me Thrill Me today. Tight twisty trees with some flowy sections ending with rock slabs. Fun ride






Kill Me Thrill Me - Whistler April 23, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Awesome Lee!
KMTM, wasn't expecting it to look like summer already.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Fantastic, that looks so fun to ride.


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice to see you back for 2010 Lee! 
I can't believe how dry Whistler is right now, I figured there would still be a few inches of snow in the Valley this time of year


----------



## billy goat1 (Sep 18, 2009)

great vids


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

and that 29er looks very nice in that tech stuff


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Hoods was built last year and flows about 300m down the mountain from a cut block back to the road accessing the Diamond Head/Garibaldi Park area. Climb up than point it down.

Clark's on a Chromag hardtail, Sharon on a Knolly Endorphin, I'm on the Norco LT 6.1. Filmed with a Panasonic Lumix and a GoPro HD






Hoods in the Woods - Squamish April 24, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

that looks so fun that I want to go out and ride right now


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Norco Vixa on Kill me thrill me, yup, whistler trails are unseasonably dry!

cross post in womens lounge






Norco Vixa on Kill Me Thrill Me Whistler from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

Happy Trail and Cream Puff ( Pemberton is, as usual, good to go!)






Norco Vixa on Happy Trail and Cream Puff, Pemberton from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Just watched the first one. Great stuff :thumbsup: I'll have to slowly go through all of them.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Rocky's resident bike engineer joined me for a day of product testing the Altitude 29er

Much appreciated that he complied with my request to wear clothing that would pop against the forest colours


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Upper Oilcan. Techie trail in North Vancouver






Upper Oilcan - March 3 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^^^ FANTASTIC!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

We rode this loop which includes 870m of climbing if you throw in a bit extra to get to the paraglider launch. Over 130 switchbacks and a technical very interesting climb - a darn sight more interesting than the old fire road cook-your-brains out grind.

The downhill is "Stimulus" a new Pemberton trail. This trail drops 870m or about 2700ft to the valley floor for full value for your climbing money. It's got steeps, rock faces, and is 90% singletrack.






Happy Trail - Nimby - Let It Go - Stimulus loop - Pemberton May 8 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Squamish --- 68 berms 102 tabletops - Half Nelson. Go easy on Sharon - she wasn't tryingto do air and was concentrating on prejumping the lips






Not another Half Nelson from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

What a great collection of movies! Thanks for taking the time to edit the footage and post it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

*Psuedotsuga in Squamish*

They did some nice work on this trail!






Pseudotsuga - Squamish May 9 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Tyler rode the Norco LT 6.1 on Boundary while I shot photos and video.






Boundary - North Vancouver - testing the Norco LT 6.1 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Sharon, Toby and Pika the wonder dog came out for a day of Whistler XC






A ride on the North Secret trail - Whistler May 15, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*goddam*



LeeL said:


> Sharon, Toby and Pika the wonder dog came out for a day of Whistler XC


your vids never fail to satisfy. many thanks and keep em comin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^^ +1


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Runaway Train - Whistler






Runaway Train - Whistler May 23, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Fantastic videos mate. Thanks for sharing. They help keep me dreaming about riding there one day.:thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Word of Mouth is a trail in Squamish that gave me flashbacks to when Powersmart was first built. Old - school, with soil, not beat. But instead of fall-line it has little ups and downs to make downhill shuttle pigs not feel the love.






Word of Mouth - Squamish May 14, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

It's good to see that Runaway Train (Train Wreck) has survived the highway construction! And has had some loving put into it!

Where is the entrance now? Do you access the trail by riding down the railway? And have you been down to the farthest section from which you can loop around to Trash? I heard there was some work put into that section.

I am stoked on your video posts! I use them for research to see if new features have been put in and to check trails that I have yet to ride. (Comfortably Numb and Young Lust vid - been a few years since I have ridden CN and I can't wait until I build my climbing stamina to hit up NIMBY to get to Stimulus!) 

Thanks for the stoke!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

You can ride down the old highway and down the train tracks. You'll see the trail go in on your left.

Or just ride down the new hwy and about 100m past the sign to Whistler with the FN writing you can duck into the trail just at the small creek.

We did an out and back from where the new RUnaway train section crosses the tracks then rode the Cheak Lk road to Trash the old way. I knew there's a new loop to cross to Trash but we wanted to keep undercover as it was drizzling a bit


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Good to see Train Wreck has got some serious love. 

EB


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

I am not sure if the 'new loop' that you are referring to is actually new. The map that I have (which is a very old bike trail map) lists the first section of that trail as Train Wreck and then the farther portion as Runaway Train. The farther section is accessed by riding down the railway from the end of the first section for about 5 - 10 mins then turning right off the tracks to an old gravel road that passes by a long time squatter's residence (we named the road 'Derelique Rd'!). Follow the gravel road to just before the gate to the highway and there begins the second section which eventually spits you out on another over grown gravel road. 
From there you just follow the gravel roads back around to Trash.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

RideEverything said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I am not sure if the 'new loop' that you are referring to is actually new. The map that I have (which is a very old bike trail map) lists the first section of that trail as Train Wreck and then the farther portion as Runaway Train. The farther section is accessed by riding down the railway from the end of the first section for about 5 - 10 mins then turning right off the tracks to an old gravel road that passes by a long time squatter's residence (we named the road 'Derelique Rd'!). Follow the gravel road to just before the gate to the highway and there begins the second section which eventually spits you out on another over grown gravel road.
> From there you just follow the gravel roads back around to Trash.


Yah the new loop to Trash is actually old - it was part of the Cheak Challenge then fell into disuse. After the new part of Runaway Train ( as opposed to the "new loop" to Trash which you're correct in identifying as old), you cross the tracks and keep going up the gravel road past the squat and you can end up going to Hwy 99 - you'll be just under powerline hill.

Or you can go right at the 99 and pick up the "new loop" again which takes you via the gravel roads which were part of cheak challenge to Trash. But it was wet and raining and we weren't feeling the love.

Heal up quick EB!


----------



## Agate (May 25, 2010)

Damn Lee, now I want to make the short drive north and go riding with you.  Some of those trails look absolutely great.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Video of the Giant Reign X on Ladies Only in North Vancouver. Rider is Sharon.

For a review of the bike for pinkbike.com. More about the ReignX at pinkbike.com/news/2010GiantReignX.html






Giant Reign X - Ladies Only - North Vancouver from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

All great videos as always!! give my regards to Sharon!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Spent the weekend at the North Shore Bike Fest.

Kids Race - ages 8-11

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/142401

Lezyne Marathon XC race

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/142398


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some pictures


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Group ride with some people guided by Endless Biking in North Van. EB was putting on guided rides for the North Shore Bike Fest (with the kind help of NS Rides. We thought that the least we could do was showcase how nice it is to ride trails there with someone who's familiar with the terrain and could help show you around. More to come with pictures in a PB article

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/142890


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some rides in the Whistler Bike Park. I'm on a Specialized Demo 7 - Sharon on a Giant Reign X

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/144471


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks really good up there. Mt Washington is still covered with snow. They've been digging out the trails for a few weeks now but there's still about 2 - 3' of snow on the ground at the Lodge.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

@ LeeL

Hi,

Fantastic videos and beautiful trial. I envy you. :thumbsup: 

p.s. Who is an artist in the first and second video?:thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Patrick - I edited and shot most of the 1st and 2d videos with the help of my wife sharon

Trail length is 7.3km (all but 320m on singletrack)

Total vertical drop is 1164m (3818 feet)

The trail has two distinct portions both of which can be shuttled. The top portion starts in subalpine at 1512m (4,960 ft.). The bottom portion starts at 1270m (4,166 ft.) and descends to 348m. (1,141 ft.)

Our average speed on these runs was 41 kmh with 25 - 30 minutes of downhill descending. You will almost always beat the shuttle driver down.




Della Downhill June 18 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Pair0dimes (Oct 6, 2008)

Sick vid. Wrecks on the end looked like they could have ended badly.

Thanks for posting all these.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Lee, you've made me feel a lot better about life. I've watched your videos and thought "I'll never be able to ride that well". 

From 6:50 onwards, I can easily do that.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Tenquille Trail July 2, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

Tenquille Trail - 1400m sfd


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Don't you ever get tired of the constant rock gardens, ladders, wood features, and jumps?

Just kidding :thumbsup:
My favorite was the video with Royksopp.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

haha- yeah that's why sally forth and find flowy natural downhills. The technical stuff does get boring after a while actually


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

One more thingy, what is the song in this video?


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

Song is Bent - Always (Guy J remix)


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Yup - its identified in the video comments. Thx monday


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Iron Mountain - Merritt - downhill shuttles






Iron Mountain - Merritt - July 3, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Tenquille a little better dressed up with pictures

https://www.leelau.net/2010/tenquille2010-07-02/

Stricken by fires in the summer of 2009 this trail has changed. Pretty spectacular now! 7.5km, 1300m descent, hiked up for ~3-4 hours, down in 45min. We got to 1550 when we hit snow and turned around.

































Tenquille Trail July 2, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

More in link above


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

LeeL said:


> We rode this loop which includes 870m of climbing if you throw in a bit extra to get to the paraglider launch. Over 130 switchbacks and a technical very interesting climb - a darn sight more interesting than the old fire road cook-your-brains out grind.
> 
> The downhill is "Stimulus" a new Pemberton trail. This trail drops 870m or about 2700ft to the valley floor for full value for your climbing money. It's got steeps, rock faces, and is 90% singletrack.
> 
> ...


I did this last week. I think I enjoyed the single track climb as much as the DH. Thanks for the GPS goodies - without it, I think we would have definitely got lost


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Four days in Salmon Arm in the BC interior






Salmon Arm - South Canoe trail system July 8, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Sharon and I did the Bostock variation of the Larch Hills Traverse. Temps were 30 deg +. We climbed 1100m; 29kms of suffering






Salmon Arm - Larch Hills Traverse - July 10, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

LeeL said:


> Sharon and I did the Bostock variation of the Larch Hills Traverse. Temps were 30 deg +. We climbed 1100m; 29kms of suffering


Great video again. It looks like you guys really suffered!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Endless rivers of downhill buff loam

With a bit of climbing






Kettle Crest to Sherman Tie from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Day 2 of Kettle Fest was a combined ride and work day. We cleared a lot of brush on the trail then rode out at speed - weeehaaa. Boney M "Sonny"






Sherman Loop to Snow Cabin from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

Great photos and videos!
I was out there a couple of seasons ago for some amazing snowboarding but I really need to get back for the summer thrills.
Thanks for the quality material


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Day 3 of our trip to Kettle Crest for Kettle Fest

Quite possibly one of the finest downhills I've had the pleasure of riding - Jungle Gnar aka Jungle Hill






Kettle Crest - Columbus Peak - Jungle Hill from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Some pics of the firebird rockin' the loam!






Pivot Firebird on Mt. Seymour North Van Old School from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Some Fromme Old School. Another mountain on the North Shore






Pivot Firebird on Mt. Fromme, North Vancouver from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some alpine wanderings






Alpine wanderings July 25 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

and descents






Alpine descents from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Pivot got into the Alpine again! This time further out in the Valley east of Vancouver.






Pivot Firebird in the Alpine from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

This is a 1300m climb/descent in 8.6km. Some may be mighty enough to climb all the trail but not us!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Another alpine romp from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

Alpine ride - straight up - then straight back down


----------



## rightguard (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey how do you mount your gopro on your chest?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

With a chestmount


----------



## rightguard (Jun 11, 2010)

That's it... seems like it would be bouncing all over the place. I guess not.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

And then another descent






More alpine descents from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

More alpine action for the Firebird.

Pinkbike on the peak









Down the sketchy fireroad









Views are pretty nice up here! 









New section of Babylon by Bike














Pivot Firebird on Whistler Mt from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Pivot checked out some Whisgnar trails

High Society;



















Pivot Firebird on Highsociety, Whistler
Part 1 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.






Pivot Firebird on High Society Part Two from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

A day in the life of a Whistler bike park instructor

Sharon and I have known Mike Johnstone for almost 8 years. Mike's one of the most experienced instructors at one of the most crucial jobs in the biggest mountain bike park in the world. He's been developing and teaching instructional programs for years and every so often, will take people out on guided trips.

On this day Sharon and I (and another guest, Cam) were privileged to ride with Mike along with two of his students (Seb and Matt) from Whistler Peak to Whistler Creekside; a total vertical drop of 1520m. We rode Highway 86, The Khyber Pass, Babylon by Bike and Tunnel Vision.

NOTE that usually trips which involve the Khyber variation require an accompanying patroller. As this was partly a media shoot (for a story on Pinkbike), special dispensation was granted.






A day in the life of a Whistler bike park instructor from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

More pictures etc and background when the PB article runs sometime next year


----------



## G-Ryder (Jan 29, 2007)

Some awesome videos! Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

The new Transition Blindside got to exercise its legs in the Whistler Bike Park. Mellow riding aside, it was a busy weekend and not that conducive to filming so I held back so as to not run over women and small children. I'll have to come back for a more definitive test






Transition Blindside in the bikepark from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Lazy POV edit - Upper Freight Train to No Joke











Blindside in the Garbo Zone from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

An ironic name for a punched out fall-line trail - this feeds you back to Creekside











Blindside on Ride Don't Slide from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Blindside on a 4,000 ft descent down the Khyber Pass in Whistler - some Leonard Cohen - some alpine loam











The Khyber Pass from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice video. Unfortunately I can't help but associate that 'Everybody knows' song with the anti-smoking campaign run over here.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike C left me a Lenz Lunchbox 29er built up with some heavier parts and asked me to take it for long walks in the rain in North Vancouver. Since its a borrowed bike I'm trying to be gentle and took it for a pedal on the trail which we send beginners down on Mt Fromme. Unfortunately it wasn't raining but it was wet

Here's the Lenz Lunchbox 29er on Seventh Secret, Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, then Cedar Trail.

Video

https://www.pinkbike.com/v/161861

First the climb.










Then the descent



















Some optional stunts which can be bypassed but traction was good



















Impressive rock work by Dean R has held up over several years










The District of North Vancouver's trail crew has been busy and rebuilt some ladder bridge sections



















Then a helmet cam on the trail rebuilt by the District of North Vancouver - Bobsled. Today was the ribbon cutting ceremony and the opening day. Pictures and article here. https://www.pinkbike.com/news/bobsled-north-shore-2010.html

I'm the one with the cockeye mounted helmet cam

https://www.pinkbike.com/v/161742


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Brilliant videos again. There used to be a trail called Bobsled on one of my favourite trails before the area was logged but it wasn't a good as the one in your video.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Oops. I thought it said "*Miss *BC videos".


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Lee, kind of an odd request. Do you have any pictures of "Yer Mom" on Hornby from when you were there this summer? 

I was just there last week but I don't ride that trail. It's beyond my abilities. When I got back some people asked if I'd seen the new work they did on the trail. I saw the log ride at the beginning but I understand there were other improvements that I missed. A wooden step up and some major improvements to some drops?

Yer Mom is on the right as you are heading uphill on the main road (Northwind). It has a cedar fence at the entrance.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

i didn't ride it. We were in full lycra mode, clipped in etc. Would 've been asking for big trouble


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

It was a greasy day in North Van. 60mm of rain fell the day before. I promised to see what parts of Mike's bike I could break so we went for a ride on Seymour - climbed up to trails that could take the rain. It was a sunny day so a bit tough for pictures. But the wood was suitably greasy (ie so slick you could barely stand on it) and the rock-faces weren't much better. It was a good test of point and shoot ability plus very ABS-like brake control.














































I let Jimmy get on the bike so I could get some pictures with the low-light specialist 7d and a fast lens



















Also tried to test Mike's wheel build


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Video from that Seymour greasy ride






More 29er on the Shore from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Pictures from today


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Snowy Shore ride today










Ladies










Expresso


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Great stuff Lee*

Thanks for continuing to keep this thread alive! It's one of the reasons I bother with mtbr.
:thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's a standard Fromme lap. Starting with an oldie but goodie (but definitely greasy) trail - Bookwus 




Bookwus rides off the log of 7th and then on to Executioner






Then the closest thing to xc in Fromme Mtn in North Vancouver; Dreamweaver


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

A traditional Seymour XC type ride - kind of a dark greasy day


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

This thread is spectacular. I need to ride out there. Wow!

:thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Also rode some Pemberton xc at the start of our riding season when ski season ended




























Pemberton - new trail






CreamPuff


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Grab bag footage of various places in BC for mtbr review


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

More pictures - Seymour on a Norco Shinobi 29er


----------



## dgs (May 7, 2006)

Haven't checked out all of them yet, but great vids. Thanks for sharing. Subscribed.


----------



## jomy111 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just kidding


----------



## nathans213 (Jun 17, 2011)

awesoME!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Excuse the cock-eyed POV

Kill Me Thrill Me - Whistler


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

and another one - Young Lust - Comfortably Numb - BCBR route






Makes a nice loop direct from Whistler


----------



## ride_today714 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok, I only watched the first video you posted (but plan to watch the others) and that was some great riding on the Pipeline Trail. They really know how to build trails up there. The BC area is on my 'to do' list for a destination road trip. That's amazing that you can, at times anyway, ride in March. Maybe the elevation isn't as high as I think. In any event, thanks for posting vids. Motivation for upcoming trips!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Shot this with the new Contour+ for test footage - editing details in the Vimeo link


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Pemberton and some Whistler

Video here


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Rode old new trail today

Bitchecutioner on Vimeo






Pictures


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Revelstoke.

-- Sale/Martha - 5,000ft dh


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Mt Mackenzie - Crowbar trail





































Lake campspot shots


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Frisby Ridge - new alpine trail. 12km out and back


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Hmm, guess there's no point in us posting our Revy pics when we get back from our upcoming trip  PS. Gorgeous pics!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Crowbar - xc trail off Mt McKenzie - day 1


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Frisby Ridge part 1 - mostly climbing and views






part 2 will have the downhill. Then the Sale downhill


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Alpine downhill - Frisby Ridge


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

LeeL said:


> Crowbar - xc trail off Mt McKenzie - day 1


Of all things built by the guy who taught me in Grade 4.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

LMN said:


> Of all things built by the guy who taught me in Grade 4.


I wondered who built it. It's got nice routefinding. We missed Macpherson and the new stuff this time but are re-scheduling a return to check out some new alpine routes that got brushed out between Revy and SA & also Mac.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

LeeL said:


> I wondered who built it. It's got nice routefinding. We missed Macpherson and the new stuff this time but are re-scheduling a return to check out some new alpine routes that got brushed out between Revy and SA & also Mac.


It is a fun little trail, there use to be more on that side of the valley before hill was developed. At least you had Brendan to guide you, I trust you didn't have to spend too much time waiting for him on the climbs.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Not at all - his speed was more than acceptable!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Sale - Martha 5,000 ft shuttleable downhill - video part 1 - the alpine bits


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Part 2 of Sale/Martha


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

leel
Is there any talk to extending the frisby ridge trail? that ridge goes quite a ways back there. I do believe close to 40k. 

thanks
tim


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Long term plans are to extend to 35k mark but that's very long term and possibly on hold due to work planned to extend Mac trails from Tantrum onwards.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Frisby Ridge= how long does it take to climb? And how long does it take to do a 5,000ft downhill? 

Great videos! Looking forward to more....


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Frisby - probably could have done it in 1 hour or so but there was a lot of picture taking

5,000 ft downhill we have done at speed with dh bikes in bout 30mins but even then there was stopping. I know that doesn't answer your question because Im not exactly in a big rush to finish either ride


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the answers which are good enough. I live in TX so riding a mountain isn't something I've done yet. 5000 ft sounds like it'd take a looong time but I know it doesn't. Always wondered how the altitude affects riders too. Probably worse on people like me esp climbing.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Wet season now


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Nice Life dude*

Lee-
Ok i'm seeing this thread for the first time and its like finding the best free porn site on the internet..j/k Dude i envy you- i'd be lucky to do 1/3 of those trails in a year. And you have a partner that rides with you how great is that. Are you a reviewer? Every video i see you with a different bike! Anyway thanks for posting all this- makes me miss the wooded forests of norcal but the trailbuilding in BC is at another level- who builds and maintains all those *****in trails? if you so much as build a ladder in the forests here its chopped down and closed off...Keep up the great posts and riding its an inspiration:thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

nightops said:


> Lee-
> Ok i'm seeing this thread for the first time and its like finding the best free porn site on the internet..j/k Dude i envy you- i'd be lucky to do 1/3 of those trails in a year. And you have a partner that rides with you how great is that. Are you a reviewer? Every video i see you with a different bike! Anyway thanks for posting all this- makes me miss the wooded forests of norcal but the trailbuilding in BC is at another level- who builds and maintains all those *****in trails? if you so much as build a ladder in the forests here its chopped down and closed off...Keep up the great posts and riding its an inspiration:thumbsup:


It gets better! We both build too - dunno why. I guess its the local culture - many many builders and workers who enjoy building as much as they enjoy riding

Yup, I review bikes so I have two or three loaners at any given time.


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

Jealous of the loaners!!! Hope to see you again in WA someday. Or maybe even in Revy.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

More from Little Greenland - Seymour


----------



## rob feature (May 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Recent vid






Bottletop climb and rework - Oct 24, 2011 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

And as the ski season winds down back to riding

Bandit 29er - Pemberton BC - Happy trail; Radio tower, Mission Impossible, X-town


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

April 15, 2012. While there's still over 3m of snow on the ski hills I've got a bike to ride! Squamish - Hoods in the Woods on the Bandit 29er


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some early season Fromme rides


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some more videos.

Trying to keep them short and to the point

Fromme Lower trails






Upper Dales


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

As always Lee - nice footage! Keep em coming buddy!!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

and now some Lower Dales


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

AfterTaste


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Squamish





































Drop to flat test









Passed so will have to up the height


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Squampton


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

LeeL said:


> and now some Lower Dales


The part where the camera gets knocked over actually works out pretty well in the second shot.

Great videos again.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

tx crank!

New vid

The Bandit 29er - a mountain bike.

This is for all the people who try to pigeonhole mountain bikes into rigid categories. Over analysis can suck the joy out of the sport.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm on the Mach 5 chasing down my wife on the Mach 5.7 - Built by Ewan with the support of the City of Abbotsford, and Community Futures Fraser Valley. 6.2kms ~ 305m elev drop. Mostly downhill but with 10min climb in the middle.. Fast, great sightlines, flows


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some trail work in Whistler - working on a trail started by a friend who passed on after being caught in an avalanche. This is a tough climbing section

Start





































Finished product ---









Start










Finished product ---


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice work. What width bars fit between the rock face and the tree?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Nice work. What width bars fit between the rock face and the tree?


We were thinking you'd have to lean/ But it would've been a shame to lose that tree and the moss was too nice to shave so we let it sit "as is" to see how the climb gets worked in


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some trail work in N Van on a new trail


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Kind of had a bit of fun with shooting angles on this one


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

More trail work

Finished up the connector

Before - looking down from old trail










After










Before - looking up to old trail










After


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

LeeL, is this trail one I can get the name of, or too early to ask? I have rode the past three weekends on the North Shore on my rigid Stumpy, this one looks like a blast to try out when it's finished.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

unicrown junkie said:


> LeeL, is this trail one I can get the name of, or too early to ask? I have rode the past three weekends on the North Shore on my rigid Stumpy, this one looks like a blast to try out when it's finished.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey Unicrown its called Shorn Scrotum. Look for it near Severed. It's a donation of time to the community and a smoother way to get from Severed to C-Buster


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Self-photo'ed so not too many pictures.



















and the last move I pussed out on - ohhh xc bikes


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Artsy fartsy with the prime lens - https://www.leelau.net/sharonandlee/foggy-green-dreams-june-23-2012/- A day after 30mm of rain in 24 hours Trevor, Sharon and I rode one of the few trails on Fromme built to take it.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

whoops = Foggy Green Dreams - June 23, 2012 | Sharon and Lee - Just another day


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Recent Whistler riding

Lost Lake




























West Side
`


















Jammu Kashmir


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

South Chilcotins


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Recent Whistler



















































Recent Pemberton XC


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Had a Norco Range Killer B - rode it in Pemberton and Whistler

Review: Norco Range Killer B-Three 650b/27.5 All Mountain Bike | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

off to Whistler and Pemberton again for the opening weekend of the bike park and some XC trails


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

LeeL said:


>


Sharon can send it!
Which trail is this drop on?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

That was x-town connection in Pemberton. Super nice options lower down with optional ride arounds or mellow well built drops.

More from Squamish this time


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

What are you riding, Sharon? Is that a Norco Sight? Diggin' the color. 
Those look like super fun trails.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

KRob said:


> What are you riding, Sharon? Is that a Norco Sight? Diggin' the color.
> Those look like super fun trails.


looks like a SC BronsonC to me.... awesome pictures.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

sooner518 said:


> looks like a SC BronsonC to me.... awesome pictures.


Ya, we were checking out the Bronson. Had to see what this 650b thing was all about!

I think its here to stay...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

More Bronson'ing in Squamish























































and some Ranging


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Man, you guys get to ride all the cool bikes on all the coolest trails. Keep sending it! Really enjoying living vicariously through you.

I've heard Sharon's comparison of the Range vs Bronson. Would appreciate hearing your thoughts, Lee. Do you feel about the same?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

KRob said:


> Man, you guys get to ride all the cool bikes on all the coolest trails. Keep sending it! Really enjoying living vicariously through you.
> 
> I've heard Sharon's comparison of the Range vs Bronson. Would appreciate hearing your thoughts, Lee. Do you feel about the same?


I wanted to grab the Sight for a few days then do some thoughts on Range, Altitude, Bronson and Sight at the same time since that's the holy fappage of 650b bikes


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

One Mile Lake Pemberton. Ranging and Chilcoting; wheelsizes together in peace and stoke


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

LeeL said:


> I wanted to grab the Sight for a few days then do some thoughts on Range, Altitude, Bronson and Sight at the same time since that's the holy fappage of 650b bikes


Great idea! I'm looking forward to reading that one.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

A road trip to Williams Lake via Lillooett and the Duffey Lake Road










Red Shred's anchors the bike community










Lenora's B and B where we slept and were stuffed 









We stand on the shoulders of giants. Jim Leppard was making uphill and downhill flow & sustainable trails before metrosexual environmentalists came up with the word. Fox Mountain trails are his monument





































Westsyde trails





































Desous Mountain Shuttle trails - 400m descending frontside, 900m descending backside to the Fraser River


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice work! Thanks for taking the time to show us the trails and how to ride super techy terrain.

Taking the fam up to BC for some camping and biking this summer. Can't wait. Every time I view one of your vids I get stoked to ride.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some pictures from in and around local trails - Shar on her Knolly Chilcotin and me on a Tallboy C


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

More local trails


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

The loamy moss-lined pine-needled goodness of the Cowichan valley in Vancouver Island is where we got to play next


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some BC XC on Ledgeview


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

We ride those south side trails right through the winter. The sandy soil drains so well they're almost always dry. Looks like you got all the good stuff. Riding next to the wall is always fun. Riding under the overhang in cliff is cool too.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Ledgeview - best xc trails in the Lower Mainland

Up in Whistler tho now for Canada Day long weekend

Pemberton BC

Climbing. About 1 hour into a 1.5 hour climb. It's actually a full 3 hour climb to the top but we just went halfway



















My wife was a bit POed that I stuck the Czar into a pic of her on her Pivot on the rocks










To make up for it - some more Pivot










Still in its stock bib-shorts racerboy config.









Seat is up - technically xc


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Bikepark's not busy in the afternoon. THought everyone was escaping the 30deg heat by heading up to Garbo but even that isn't busy










Trails out of the park drying up well





































Lake season!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

BC XC - North Vancouver


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Got out again on some pine needled gorgeously buff freshly raked trails that we cleared blowdown from just a few weeks ago. It's high in the alpine and a stiff climb to get there so it stays in relatively good condition. The masses don't appreciate the hike-a-bike to get there


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice. Looks like you're still diggin' the Czar. 

Is this the Squidline trail you posted about on FB?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

LeeL- You sir have got the life. Riding those trails all the time (with your wife) while testing the latest and greatest, color me jealous!! Thanks for sharing it with us!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Krob - its an off the map trail we open, work on and clear every year which has a limited riding season hence its in great shape

Another Czar shot - is it wrong to love a bike so much/?\


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some random rides


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Back to Whistler - the Yummy Nimby to Numb backwards route can be tricky when wet but it was dry and even faintly tacky

Chilcotining




























Czarring


----------



## pow77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome. I really love this tread. Beautiful part of the world, very jealous. Keep the pics rolling!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Alpine flowers out!


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW.... I'll be traveling to BC to mountain bike in September with my wife. We intend spending a few weeks riding over there. Been to Colorado a few times but can't wait to ride the Canadian West! Wondering if there will still be snow left on the higher mountains...

Right now, looking at Squamish, Whistler, Powell River maybe... open to suggestions!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

johnny - wont be much snow in August at the rate its melting. CHeck out Western Canada forum for lots of discussion fwiw

Video: Valley Trails and Whistler Bike Park Conditions ? Whistler, BC ? July 29, 2013 | Mountain Bike Review

Garbo running well. Hero dirt even in the steeps


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Lower mountain video


----------



## Chalkpaw (Dec 28, 2007)

L&S, it looks like you all are having another great riding season. Thanks for the stoke. Next year, July/August, some Northern Arizona trail gnomes would like to come ride with you. We are looking to escape the doldrums of non-trail efforts in Arizona. Would y'all be in to going riding?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Chalkpaw said:


> L&S, it looks like you all are having another great riding season. Thanks for the stoke. Next year, July/August, some Northern Arizona trail gnomes would like to come ride with you. We are looking to escape the doldrums of non-trail efforts in Arizona. Would y'all be in to going riding?


that's a long time away but yah - that'd be fun


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Alpine flowers in full glory now


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Back to the woods and rocks


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Did some Chilcotin rambles. 5 days and 4 nights of taking our bikes for a walk and occasional pedal

Day 1 was Taseko Lakes to Marian Lake via Powell Pass - more here - Untitled Document










Route map for first 3 days










Floatplane shot









Some pedalling










Mostly pushing










Good friend Mr Griz









Bunch of cold creeks










Marian Lake - home for 2 nights


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

On day 2 we spent some quality time in the alpine. Our camp at Marian Lake starts at 1900m altitude. We skirted the W edge of Marian Lk and headed up to an alpine tarn at 2350m. From there Trev and I continued sans bikes on to Battlement Ridge by scree slope and gawked at views. Unfortunately it seems that Warner/Battlement/Feo/Rae Spur all attract weather and storms rolled in.

We retreated to camp under photogenic skies and after the skies cleared enjoyed more quality chill time.

More here - Chilcotin Rambles - Taseko to Spruce via Powell


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

More - Chilcotin Rambles - Taseko to Spruce via Powell

Today we rode out with heads held high hoping for good weather. Good weather fled to other places and storms partied over the passes. The ride was characterized by high winds, storm clouds but many nice breaks chasing us up Powell Creek to Powell Pass (2230m) then down Tosh Creek to Big Creek. High alpine winds put paid to our plans to get up to Cluckata Ridge to walk our bikes along more ridgelines.

We settled for high-tailing it to Lorna Lake where we set up camp and sat out the night in surprisingly calm weather in the valley floors


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Brilliant shots on that last trip Lee. Proper adventuring.

Thanks for sharing as always.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Chilcotin Rambles - Taseko to Spruce via Powell

Rain and storms welcomed us back to the more travelled parts of the South Chilcotin. Lorna was a new area for Bryce and Trevor showing them glimpses of what could be adventured in the surrounding mountains. Poor weather (no planes could fly that day due to winds and rains) closed down the skies. At one point after dropping off rain-soaked Lorna to Tyax we debated whether we could make the push to Tyax in one straight shot.

Fortunately the weather broke in the late afternoon and we enjoyed sun back at our Spruce Lake camp. On our last day we rode out the trad Gun Creek Meadows trail and back to Tyax.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Pemberton


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

LeeL said:


> Pemberton


Any of that JTR? My goal of doing that ride this season may be slipping away...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Winter is coming.










Meanwhile though it's still warm in the park









Dirt is soooo tacky right now









It's so tacky you can't even drift the berms









First world problems - rail instead of drift


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Turner Czar, Pivot 429 - BC XC Squamish


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some more 29ering but this time in Ledgeview, Abbotsford


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Unusually dry weather in Whistler made for good trail riding


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

More unseasonably dry conditions


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Great photos Lee. Love the spider web.

Do you guys ever get tired of riding such amazing trails?

The Czar on the fritz or just haven't received the new Mach 6 yet?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Czar is fine but I needed to mix it up and ride the other bike. Mach 6 in a week but its hers


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Fine looking trails there, Lee. Thanks for your continued contributions.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks R.

Vancouver Island. Still unseasonably nice. First sanctioned trail in the Cowichan. Resurrecting an old friend built by fellow Team PUKE'er


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Then on to the Big Dog - Mt Tzouhalem to Genoa Bay


----------



## gapowell14 (May 29, 2010)

Awesome photos Lee. (The Tzou trail is call Mad Dog)


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

gapowell14 said:


> Awesome photos Lee. (The Tzou trail is call Mad Dog)


Old-timers call it Big Dog. Apparently you had to be riding it 10 years ago or more to call it that. Sometime in the past few years it got renamed Mad Dog. Weird


----------



## gapowell14 (May 29, 2010)

Interesting... I knew it was an old trail reborn, didn't know about the name change though. As much as I ride up that way, I actually have yet to ride it since the fix up earlier this year. The new Maple Syrup is a priority for this weekend though...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Been riding for a while now since Winter's been so pathetic up north.

got some nice bikes to try out

Norco Fluid 7.1























































Trek Remedy


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, looks like summertime! Nuts.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Fromme roam - its warm


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Here goes






norcofluid71-2014 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Typical Vangroovy. Had to work the last few days and was kind of missing the N facing pow.

Went for a bike ride





































Then went skiing - barbeque and spring skiing at Cypress


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

A day in the life of Lee L. Your every day is my ideal vacation, haha. Keep livin' the dream for the rest of us!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some more Wardening
































































Then got out on a Hustler 650b


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

More Hustler 650B










I never ride teeter totters anymore










Super saturated Seymour greens


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Cove Hustler 650b from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Cut Yet Bars Whistler April 11, 2014. Earliest I've been able to ride most of the climb in the 11 years I've been here


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Earlier in the day










Later in the day


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Squampton


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Last couple of weeks






Pemberton April 12, 2014 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.






April Squampton from Lee Lau on Vimeo.






Norco Fluid 7.1 - Local rides April 2014 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like fun, Lee. Can't wait 'til August!


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Leel, nice video and keep the stoke coming. who makes the green knicker/shorts in the norco video?


----------



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

Jacobs Ladder & Rush Downhill - Draper, Utah - USA


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> Leel, nice video and keep the stoke coming. who makes the green knicker/shorts in the norco video?


Made by RaceFace.

Now some Covert'ing on local trails


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Coverting in Pemberton and Whistler






Transition Covert 27.5 - Pemberton Whistler from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Sketchy woodwork, wet rocks, log rides and Dorps to falt or Transitions don't need transitions.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Coverting on wild and wet Pangor from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

good vids keep them rolling


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Trail by Ewan and the FVMBA. Recent trailwork supported by MTBTrails and Obsession Bikes






Squidline 2014 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Squampton - no ***** lines






Covert on the Rocks - Squamish May 2014 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Della Creek

Cleared out blowdown and fixed some spots 2 weeks ago. Didnt have time to ride it so went back yesterday and banged out laps

Trailwork

Before-after



























Before-after


















Before-after


















New berm










Must have rained a bit. Berms set up well but getting powdery to the end of day


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Della May 17, 2014 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some trailwork - dealing with a muddy spot that's been a problem for a while


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

off to Campbell River to ride. Haven't been back there in over 10 years. 100kms+ of trails for a town of 30,000 people!

Thanks to Martin for showing us around and Les for the drive. Thanks to Dolphins Resort for such a nice place to stay and the huge breakfasts.

Last but not least shout out to Tourism Vancouver Island and BC Ferries for the support


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Campbell River trails are ridiculously lush and green. Not enough people riding them to displace loam and pine needles


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Its also got its share of old school tech


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Green Monster - Whistler 2014 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

Whistler XC


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

C-Buster trailwork - filling in mudholes - oh so sexy - Oct 16, 2014 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

Golden! A buddy picked up Sharon's Fraser Valley book at Life Cyles. Outstanding work on the trails and the book. :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Phenomenal skills Lee and gorgeous Shore scenery. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Awesome footage! Was that CBC? Man, it's been way too long since I've been to B.C. Skinnies and ladders never get old. People just shun them now because they don't have the cajones to ride them. Nice job showing us how it's done.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

cookieMonster said:


> Awesome footage! Was that CBC? Man, it's been way too long since I've been to B.C. Skinnies and ladders never get old. People just shun them now because they don't have the cajones to ride them. Nice job showing us how it's done.


Cookie - trails are in the description

More


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

and more


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Stimulus in Pemberton. 700m descent from where we hit snowline


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Cartwheeled off a skinny I built. Ouch


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Mission trails - BTLC Bigguns, Lorax, Bear DH. Good as always


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

The Cove Bikes Hummer. A ti 29er hardtail with modern geometry. Now playing at Cove Bikes.

CBuster trail with Chaz. CBuster was originally built by Cove staff in late 80s


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Casing gaps. It's what I do


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Rebuilding janky beatup berms and ladders for the KOMS


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! "Casing gaps. Its what I do." Yeah. Me too. Then I usually ride around them. At least when they're like that!


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

LeeL said:


> Casing gaps. It's what I do


OOF! That had to leave a mark.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Back to riding good old familiar green logs suspended above the forest floor. Bored of that high friction Utah slickrock


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Whistler North valley trails in fine shape with acceptable jankflow up and down


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Great pics! Man that looks fun!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Whistler Bike Park opening day and trails are NOT yet dusty.

Lots of new work with some more planned including ALine and Dirt Merchant tweaks and reroutes to add even more send.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Pemberdise! So tacky following last night's rains. Trailheads are packed but lots of space so you don't see many people for the Strava downhills


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Forest bathing


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some bike park




























Some West Side


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Ummm... Can't see the pics.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Pemberton hardtailing


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Whistler jank and traffic


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

New Creekside trails in Whistler


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Casing gaps. It's what I do








Steep rolls. Its what I do


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

LeeL said:


> New Creekside trails in Whistler


Hi Lee.

How are the new Creekside trails?

I'll be up there in August and am thinking of using the Creekside gondola if the family can manage the ride back down.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some family friendly blues. Definitely worth it


Curveball said:


> Hi Lee.
> 
> How are the new Creekside trails?
> 
> I'll be up there in August and am thinking of using the Creekside gondola if the family can manage the ride back down.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Pemberton subalpine to valley floor. Trails superbly tacky following deluge


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Acceptable


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

More acceptability


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Summer


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Getting perfect now for skinnies and loam berms


----------

